# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  եկեք խոսենք նոր նկարահանվող ֆիլմերի մասին

## Armen.181

օրինակ' ով գիտի մեր մոտ երբ կլինի "особо опасен"  կինոն

----------


## Hripsimee

> օրինակ' ով գիտի մեր մոտ երբ կլինի "особо опасен"  կինոն


Ռուսաստանում պետք է որ հունիսի 21-ին լինի ,  իսկ Հայաստանում , եթե բախտներս բերի , դրանից մի կամ երկու շաբաթից հետո : Իսկ ես Հարրի Փոթթեր6-ին եմ սպասում , չնայած դեռ շատ կա :

----------

